# Tilt problem on 1998 merc. 25



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Here's the diagram for your clamp bracket

http://www.crowleymarine.com/mercury-outboard/parts/3236_170.cfm

You can see that all that holds the tube in place is the end nuts.
Apply penetrating spray to the tube/bracket joints,
let it soak overnight, use a wrench on the end nut
and attempt to rotate the tube and nut. If it fights too hard,
apply more spray and let soak overnight, try again.
Gentle tapping with a wood dowel to the tube may help the spray loosen the rust.


----------



## grosenaw (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks man. All fixed. Now it wont start. darn


----------

